
Ask HN: Best ways to recruit on HN? - bvod
What are the best ways to get software engineering positions through HN? Do recruiters frequently reach out to people with cool projects that reach the front page?
======
kjksf
Recruiters do reach out to people but HN front page is a bad way to get
attention.

First, you have no control over that. Second, it only lasts for a day.

The right way to do it is to build long-term credibility by:

\- having a personal website
([https://blog.kowalczyk.info/](https://blog.kowalczyk.info/)) with basic
information about you , your up-to-date resume (e.g.
[https://blog.kowalczyk.info/static/resume.html](https://blog.kowalczyk.info/static/resume.html))
and a way to contact you (e.g.
[https://blog.kowalczyk.info/contactme.html](https://blog.kowalczyk.info/contactme.html))

\- blogging on deeply technical topics. Avoid rants and anything that is not
about technology. The "deeper" the topic, the better. (note that my older
posts can be ranty; newer are not).

\- do interesting, open-source projects. Have them on GitHub. On your website,
create a "portfolio" section that summarizes the projects
([https://blog.kowalczyk.info/software/](https://blog.kowalczyk.info/software/)
but it's far from the best portfolio design)

\- for inbound recruiter requests have linkedin profile. The quality will be
lower than those who contact you via website, but it's easy to ignore bad
recruitment pitches

I do get contacted by recruiters. It resulted in one job and I do believe that
portfolio of projects helps me when interviewing.

This is a very long-term strategy. My website is 10+ years of accumulated
work.

In the short term, on 1st of every month HN has "Who's hiring thread". Apply
for jobs listed there or in other high-quality places like
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs)

